# Average cost of a 2k Points Army?



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

In real money, I keep ending up around $500, I just wanted to run these numbers past you guys before buying anything (not all at once of course), is this about the price for an army this size?

Prices ranged from $425-$575 ($575 was from GW site, so forget that)


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, give or take. My hypothetical GK army comes up to about $495, while my Tau will run about $520, both prices from GW's site. It all depends on what you are buying and where.


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

I was trying Eldar stuff... The problem was the 20-30 Wraithguard lol, $10 ea is a rip off imo...

EDIT: My bad, it's $15 for one from GW, other sites offer for $11, which one which one lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Depends on how you construct it and from where you buy your models.

When I started Tau I relied a lot on boxed sets bought through an online discount seller, so I got away with about $350


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Depends on how you construct it and from where you buy your models.
> 
> When I started Tau I relied a lot on boxed sets bought through an *online discount seller*, so I got away with about $350


Oh do tell, the best I know is http://store.miniwargaming.com/


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

It should be around $400, but if you go really cheap and just by battleforces, it would cost $360 + codex and tax.


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the Codex. Where are you guys findingthese stores? Google Warhammer 40k discout store?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I usually use the warstore.

A megaforce (if one is available fpor your army) is usually a good place to start. Gives you lots of solid core units and a codex for relatively cheap. Build up from there


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

What army were you looking at? Chaos and Necron Apocalypse boxes are still for sale at the GW website, and those are an absolute steal for someone looking to start an army. You could easily use those as a foundation for an army around $350 or less. If you do want to do this though, I would act sooner rather than later, as the Apoc boxes are gradually disappearing from their store.

I assume you are new to the hobby, so do not get so focused on the price of the army that you lose sight of the other things you need. Rulebook, codex, paint, hobby tools and the like all add up.

EDIT: Bah, somehow missed the post where he said he was going Eldar.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, buy the army box sets that were released for the 5th edition release, they're about 200 bucks, the cheapest one is the Nid Assault brood for 180 bucks and then it's the necron phalanx for 200. That's already 1500 pts, and then buy a battleforce for the next 500 points if you just want a 2000 pt army, but the army won't be so balanced or strategically amazing or anything.


----------



## Phenatix (Feb 15, 2009)

I am new in the sense that I want to actually buy the stuff with my own money. I have templates, paints, brushes, glue, codex, rulebook, I had eerything, I left for a while. J came back and bought the new rules and eldar codex. 

I was just looking for the sites other people use to buy this stuff. It seems GW overprices everything in their stores, but finding a US store is dificult. Places with free international shipping for purchases over X amount of dollars, or 10%+ off of GW prices are ideal. I like thewarstore and miniwargaming. But it's always nice to have options. 

Thanks everyone so far =]


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ya that sounds about right. I would go more between 400 and 550 (I do include glue, and what not)

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I do things the dumb way. 

So far I have bought almost all my units separately, 2000pt DA, 3500pts Tau, 2000pts Nids and a bunch of other random stuff that is eventually going into making my LaTD army (Leman Russ, Cadians, Zombies, Skaven, etc). Over the few years I have been playing I really don't want to know how much that all adds up to. 

If I was ever going to start another army I would definitely look into the box sets. 

The only advantage I found by doing things this way is my units are always painted and ready for the tabletop by the time I buy something else, but that really doesn't mean shit compared to the money I could have potentially saved if I looked around online, ebay etc.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Phenatix said:


> Oh do tell, the best I know is http://store.miniwargaming.com/


Wow!!! that is a good site, nice find!!!


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

My 1500pt Chaos daemon army cost $500-$600 AUD from www.scrapdragon.com.au (with paints and tools was a little over 1.1k)


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

My Chaos army cost me around £100 due to great ebay buys. My Daemon army cost around £150 and my IG so far has cost me £130 and I still need to buy two more tanks.
My WFB army just to throw it out there cost me £100 for 2000 points of Empire again due to ebay.
So far then I have sent around £470 for 6000 points of W40k and 2000 points of WFB. Hmm when I add it all together it does seem quite a lot.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It does get easier the longer you collect for though. I could probably get a 2k chaos army from my bits box. 
My last army though only 1500pts cost me £20 for 20 scouts new off ebay and about a tenner for some pig iron heads the rest was from my bitz collection with a few pounds worth of glue and greenstuff.
I always look for the cheapest option when building armies and you can easily buy a well painted army on ebay for a few hundred pound or a massive pile of random plastic for next to nothing and build an army from that.
Its only an expensive hobby if you don't make the best use of secondhand models I often pay a few pound at carboots for models I don't need at the time then comeback later and make an army from it, with all the kids GW tempt into the hobby that get a load of stuff then quit it only makes sense to use this for your advantage.


----------

